# Therapy test



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya is taking the therapy test on Sunday. She has not had the workshop class. Any last minute things I should work on with her before Sunday. She is a pretty laid back dog.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd say work on being startled. When I was walking Bodi, they would drop a large book on the ground behind us to see how he reacted. They also tested him on hearing a siren, etc. Also, if you have the equipment, having your dog see people moving with a walker or rolling in a wheel chair. I had those at home, so got him use to the items and the sounds they make.

Congrats on going for being a therapy team! I'm sure you'll do great


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks, other than the loud noises, she should be great.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I sent you a pm


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

The test items I worry about for my dogs are:

1) being left alone with a stranger
2) not eating the tasty treat off the floor
3) an about heel.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

In Vermont the CGC test involves leaving a dog with a stranger but the Therapy dog test doesn't as you are a team. I think that is a weird test I can't imagine leaving my dog with a stranger anyway!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> In Vermont the CGC test involves leaving a dog with a stranger but the Therapy dog test doesn't as you are a team. I think that is a weird test I can't imagine leaving my dog with a stranger anyway!


That's AKC for you! How many of us would leave our dog, loose, in a stay fo 3-5 minutes, and go out of sight... Particularly in a group of other dogs! Who makes up these things?!?!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Yes I know, that line up of dogs on down stays together seems very odd and dangerous. I took a CGC class and Atticus did fine when I went out of sight (around the corner in the room) but was whining when I had to leave the building for 3 mins. I'd do more than whine if he left the building with out me!!! I DO get that a strong stay is important but they could proof that with balls, food, other dogs (on leash) walking by etc!!!


----------



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been doing therapy dog work for 3 years. It is important that a therapy dog be okay with being left with another person on a leash for a few minutes. The owner cannot always take the dog to the bathroom, for instance. The dog doesn't have to be perfectly cool and collected but it cannot act like a wild child whlle you are out of sight. 

The leave it command is very important. Pills and other stuff can be dropped on the floor. Uno particularly is very fond of popcorn that has fallen. People in nursing homes also often stash food in their wheelchairs and around their bed.

Hospitals and nursing homes are just full of loud noises--food carts in particular can be noisy getting on and off the elevators. 

I'd say work on the task (if it is required by your certifying org) where your dog and you are walking and greet another handler and dog in passing. Your dog must remain under your control and not growl or try to jump to the passing person and dog. 

You will do great.


----------



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't think AKC will ever do away with out of sight sit/stay for open. It does frighten me that there are so many exhibitors that will "give it a try" even though they well realize their dog is not ready or, even worse, doesn't have the temperament to even be in the same room with another dog. It's a people problem. I think the penalty for breaking an out of sight should be more than just an NQ and a dog that starts something should be banned.

It would have been great (to me) if the dogs in out of sights could be placed by size or group (toys with toys, etc.). 

I hope the preferred classes are successful and I sure plan on supporting them. I've heard some very competitive people (OTCH) say they plan to participate in preferred too. And some of them were the very people who thought this class was a terrible idea. I really do not think an OTCH dog should be allowed to do this. But that's just me.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

sprorchid said:


> The test items I worry about for my dogs are:
> 
> 1) being left alone with a stranger
> 2) not eating the tasty treat off the floor
> 3) an about heel.


The first two on the list are a challenge for most dogs. But, I think both are really important if you regularly visit assisted living facilities, especially memory care facilities.

My dog has gone with me to visit my 94 year old dad, in a memory care facility, every week since he was 9 weeks old. I can't tell you how many times I have observed a stray pill that has made it to the floor, along with all sorts of crumbs under dining tables. Many of the group activities take place in the same area as dining, so my dog is frequently in close proximity to crumbs that have escaped the notice of cleaning staff.

While I rarely leave Wags with a stranger, sometimes I choose to leave him for a very brief period, so that I can assist my dad or another patient. If someone forgets they need a walker, needs a sweater, gets disoriented, or appears to need urgent help from staff, I will either help them or bring it to the attention of staff (who are close by, but sometimes preoccupied).

Almost every therapy dog we have encountered at the facility struggles with the urge to grab crumbs from the carpet. They do clean after meals, but crumbs often appear after a patient gets up from the table and inadvertently drops food that landed on their clothes.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Luckily Maya is incredibly picky. The leave it commend will be extremely easy for her. I see her only obstacles as not wanting to jump on people and the reaction to noises. I have been trying to prep her for this by constantly dropping things.


----------



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

Crumbs are a problem for Uno also. She has such a wonderful nose to seek them all out. And the residents often have food everywhere in the rooms. Leave it was never her best learned command.

What is really interesting is the employees' different reactions to the therapy dogs. Some of them love them and some are just plain scared of a dog.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

how did the test go?


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya passed with flying colors! :whoo:


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Way to go Maya!! Any surprises during the test?


----------



## harmony (Jan 18, 2015)

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I had to walk Maya across cut up hot dogs. Almost every dog had a slight problem with that. and having remain seated as kids went running past her. Normally she would want to run with the kids too.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

wynne said:


> I had to walk Maya across cut up hot dogs. Almost every dog had a slight problem with that. and having remain seated as kids went running past her. Normally she would want to run with the kids too.


Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Maya certainly showed great restraint with those challenges. Great job! Congratulations.:whoo:


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

wynne said:


> Maya passed with flying colors! :whoo:


Yay, Maya!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks, she got treated to her favorite treat.. A jr roast beef sandwich from Arby's. Anyone know what the dog I.d. # is ? I am guessing I am supposed to leave that blank.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Are you referring to an ID # requested on paperwork related to your dog's certification as a therapy dog? If Maya has an AKC registration number, I would include that as her ID number.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Yes I know, that line up of dogs on down stays together seems very odd and dangerous. I took a CGC class and Atticus did fine when I went out of sight (around the corner in the room) but was whining when I had to leave the building for 3 mins. I'd do more than whine if he left the building with out me!!! I DO get that a strong stay is important but they could proof that with balls, food, other dogs (on leash) walking by etc!!!


I agree completely! I am SO glad that AKc has approved the new "Preferred" titling path now with no stays. I hop we someday make it through the stays so that we can get our "regular" UD. But there is no way I'd take Kodi in over and over again to get a UDX, let alone an OTCH. Now we can get a PUDX and even a POTCH without taking a chance on our little dogs in group stays.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

parrotfeathers said:


> I don't think AKC will ever do away with out of sight sit/stay for open. It does frighten me that there are so many exhibitors that will "give it a try" even though they well realize their dog is not ready or, even worse, doesn't have the temperament to even be in the same room with another dog. It's a people problem. I think the penalty for breaking an out of sight should be more than just an NQ and a dog that starts something should be banned.
> 
> It would have been great (to me) if the dogs in out of sights could be placed by size or group (toys with toys, etc.).
> 
> I hope the preferred classes are successful and I sure plan on supporting them. I've heard some very competitive people (OTCH) say they plan to participate in preferred too. And some of them were the very people who thought this class was a terrible idea. I really do not think an OTCH dog should be allowed to do this. But that's just me.


Well, I have mixed feelings. Of course it's harder to place if you're competing against OTCH dogs, but a Q is a Q, whether you place or not. I suspect that the only OTCH dogs we'll see a lot of in the oreferred classes are those that are older, and the only way they can "play" is with the lower jump heights. Then, I say, let them have fun! 

We got a HIT (our first obedience HIT... We have ONE High Combined from Rally) a few weeks ago over a Golden who is regularly HIT, so even us "little guys" can do it if we work hard enough. 

We are really lobbying hard for the specialty to off the pre- classes this summer... I think it's crazy for them not to. But it seems to be an up hill battle.

I was HOPING that the recommendation that the preferred classes be made mandatory at trials that offer the regular titling classes would go through, but it didn't so we're still at the mercy of the individual trial hosts. Right now, we only have a few trials a year that are offering the pre- classes. I hope that get better next year. There is no reason for them NOT to offer them... The rign set up is exactly the same. They can run them right along after the regular classes if they want, and not worry about the extra time the stays take.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

wynne said:


> Maya passed with flying colors! :whoo:


Way to go MAYA!!!:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

wynne said:


> I had to walk Maya across cut up hot dogs. Almost every dog had a slight problem with that. and having remain seated as kids went running past her. Normally she would want to run with the kids too.


Boy they sure made THAT one hard! Most dogs would have trouble with cut up hot dogs!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

way to go!!:biggrin1:


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I am very proud of her!


----------



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

You have every right to be proud of her!! 

I truly believe therapy dog work is a calling. People think it is easy. It takes half a day to get your dog ready (bathing, etc.) and time from your life when you could be doing something else. It is worth every minute it takes to prepare yourself and your dog to go see the old and/or ill person smile even for a moment.

The worse part is "supposedly" not getting attached to the people you visit every week for years on end and then one day they are gone. Sometimes I think "I wish someone would have called me. We could have paid our respects to the family and let them know we cared." 

Nancy
Almost the owner of a Havanese! Closer every day!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Getting attached to people will be the hard part.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Now I just have to research places that I can take her. Was thinking nursing homes, hospice centers and the children's hospital.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

How about a reading program for kids? I've read about them but don't know how to find one.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Please don't forget memory care units in assisted living facilities. Most of the residents have few visitors and most only leave the facility for doctor appointments. They are so happy to have visitors and dogs bring back fond memories for many of them .


----------



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

Therapy Dogs International is the group I belong to. Hospitals require owners of therapy dogs to be certified by an organization (the org carries insurance just in case of accidental scratches, etc.)

Some nursing homes require certification. Some do not and just are thankful you are there.

TDI has a program called Tail Waggin Tutors. During the summer libraries often have reading programs for chlidren needing help. The dogs really, really help them get over their apprehension. The children read to the dogs.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you all. Will just wait for the paper work to come in the mail and then I will make some calls.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wish you luck, it's one of the best things you can do with a dog.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Best of luck!!! I think that's great! I hope to do that too but right now I have my hands full with a wild and crazy older pup! .


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I take Sheba with me to see my parents at least two times a week. We stay for a couple of hours. I always bring her crate with me because after she has "performed," I put her in for a nap. My parents are in their 90s and think everything she does is absolutely incredible. The amazing thing to me is that Sheba is really on her best behavior. She plays tug with my mother and dad and does her tricks (admittedly very few). At home she would get a little wild and nippy, but not here. She seems to understand that this is not the time to be rough.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Wynne and Maya, Yeah congratulations!!!!
I hope to get Atticus his Vt Therapy Dog certificate this summer.
I don't worry about his "leave it" but he does startle with loud sounds and weird stuff.
He has a "check it out" command though where he will explore scary things.
We shall see.
I am halfway through a 3 month Hospice Volunteer course for myself so I hope he can come on some of those visits as well.
I'm so glad you passed and keep us informed on how it all goes!!!


----------

